
WikiLeaks threatens to publish Twitter users' personal info - richardboegli
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/news/2017/01/06/wikileaks-threatens-publish-twitter-users-personal-info/96254138/
======
richardboegli
The twitter account has now been taken down. Maybe it was hacked in the first
place?

EDIT: Original tweet that started it all.
[https://twitter.com/WLTaskForce/status/817431533183238144](https://twitter.com/WLTaskForce/status/817431533183238144)

~~~
DrScump
That link now yields "Page does not exist".

Any archive?

------
jrnichols
Was WLTaskForce an official WL account? I thought it was some other group, and
not wikileaks.

